# Wanted: 2nd ed Legion of the Damned Sgt - UK - have £'s



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi guys,

I am looking for the metal legion of the damned Sgt model with the combi bolter...

Anyone got one to trade? 

I have a lot of stuff I could trade, too much to list, but please ask! 

Otherwise I have good old PayPal! 

Cheers!


----------

